# Front Window Regulator / Rail Problem



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

My front driver side window has been operating very slowly for a while and had finaly broke the other day. I need a new regulator (found for 48.00 with motor on The Car Part Warehouse) but am concerned about the window rails. The rubber on the rails are dry cracked and the window continues to bind in the rails. Does anyone know of a good way to clean the rails or should they be replaced (if so...where do you find replacement rails and how hard are they to install).

Any ideas would be great.....Thanks


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

i have recently replaced the passenger regulator in my car and while i have no advice for you on the rails i do recomend you shell out the extra 30 dollars or so and get a regulator with a new motor too you will be very happy you've done this and plus it saves you the time and money of dealing with it later.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Shouldnt be too hard since you'll have the door apart anyway. I would also recommend getting the motor with it as well.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I would probably try a little lithium grease in the rails. It will help the window motion significantly and should stand up to rain for quite a while. Just a little in the back of the rail (contact with the edge of the window) will do you.


----------



## knight1103 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Any Suggestions on were to buy a new window regulator*

The aftermarket window regulator that I had bought and installed has failed. I need to get a new one but this time, will pay the money for an OEM. The aftermarket never fit very well and as you can see...did not last very long. Anyone have a good suggestion on were to buy an OEM regulator?


Thanks


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

Junkyard. You already know how to get it out. A new one will cost $100+, you can prob get one from a you-pull-it yard for $10.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

guinnessmike said:


> Junkyard. You already know how to get it out. A new one will cost $100+, you can prob get one from a you-pull-it yard for $10.


My dealer was around $75 for a new one. Never needed a motor. They don't wear out that often. It is usually just a plastic clip that breaks and causes the regulator to fail. You can ask your dealer pricing on the rails too.


----------

